# 2014 Keystone Outback 210Rs (Near Atlanta, Ga) Sold**sold**sold



## woodosgood

SOLD****SOLD*****SOLD****

2014 KeyStone Outback 201RS (Rear Slide)

See photos on my craigslist ad - http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/rvs/5567233008.html

Overview:
One owner, non-smoker, no kids, no pets, very clean; purchased 3/13/14
Dry weight: 4909; Length: 24' when towing; 27' 6" w/ slide out (rear)
One of the few travel trailers made with a King bed but in a trailer less than 24' in tow (the King bed is located in a rear slide-out). The 210RS also features front bunk beds ideal for families traveling with small children. When not in use, the bottom bunk folds up to make room for bike or other storage, and there's even a separate large door to access this storage area. The 2014 model of the 210RS is loaded with extras not found on 2014-2016 210TRS models after Outback downgraded the model to the "Terrain" version*. These extra features include the painted fiberglass front cap, dual 30 lb. LP tanks (compared to dual 20 lb. on the TRS), power tongue jack, large assist entry grab handle, extendable antenna and booster, and deluxe rear stabilizer jacks. This trailer has been meticulously maintained by non-smoking owners with no pets or kids, and it comes stocked with several modifications/ improvements and a few accessories. The bunk mattresses and original pillows and bedspread have never been used. 
* note: it looks like Outback is discontinuing the Terrain models for the rest of 2016 and will replace the 210TRS with the 210URS.

Highlights:
Lightweight, half ton towable trailer measuring less than 24' in tow
Sleeps "8" in rear slide-out K bed, booth dinette (converts to bed), & sofa (converts to bed) and front dual bunks w/ bike storage door (lower bunk flips up for optimum storage)
Bath w/ tub/shower, skylight, power vent fan, porcelain foot flush toilet, sink, vanity, medicine cabinet, & linen closet
Kitchen features two door 6 cu ft refrigerator/freezer, large deep sink w/ high-ride faucet, 3 burner range, oven, microwave, pantry, and ample storage featuring walnut & ash cabinetry
Ducted heat (30,000 BTU furnace) & AC (13,500 BTU) w/ thermostat
Vaulted ceilings provide an additional 4" of headroom in center of trailer
Outside camp kitchen w/ dual burner stove & sink
Power adjustable awning
24" LCD TV w/ extendable antenna and booster, cable outlet, and satellite prep; TV can easily be moved outside (mounting bracket and 110V power and cable outlet on door side of TT)
AM/FM radio w/ MP3 jack & 4 interior & 2 exterior speakers
Dual 30 lb. propane tanks w/ manual changeover & plastic cover
43 gallon fresh water, 30 gallon gray water, & 30 gallon black water tanks 
Outback Summit Dacor

Upgrades/Modifications and Included Accessories:
Andersen 'No-Sway' Weight Distribution Hitch (retails for $500; lightweight and no grease, sway, bounce, or noise) -- includes aluminum hitch and receiver and specialty wrench
Oxygenics BodySpa shower head (greatly increases water pressure while conserving water)
Most interior light bulbs replaced with LEDs (original bulbs also included)
Large storage drawer added under sofa
Removable stove cover cutting board -- attaches securely to stove top
Insulation added throughout including under bed slide-out with slight rise added to head of bed
Perfect tear paper towel dispenser (will not unroll during travel)
Motion sensor LED pantry lights
Multiple hooks for keys, towels, coats, etc.
Wrap-around step covers
Wheel/tire covers and vinyl cover for propane tanks and plastic cover -- protect from UV light when stored or parked
Vent covers (2)
Bug screens for refrigerator and hot water heater vents
Winegard Wingman antenna booster (boosts Over The Air antenna signal)
Water filter (attaches to fresh water hose)
RV sewer hose (3 sections stored in rear bumper)
Fresh water hose

Condition:
Excellent 
Washed inside and out after each trip; waxed twice per year
All industry-standard scheduled maintenance performed including wheel bearing check/lubrication and brake check at RV Service Center in January 2016 (maintenance records included)
Notebook of owner's manuals and comprehensive list of customer service contacts and warranty information for most components included

Available for sale at Cleveland RV (a consignment lot - we still own it, but thought they would be a better location for showing it)
6287 Hwy 129 South, Cleveland, GA 30528
seven.zero.six. 865-5690


----------



## GodFather2u

This is an old post, but hoping you're still around. If you don't mind saying, how much did you end up selling your 210RS for? I'm considering sell ours, but I'm not sure of how much used travel trailers go for and I just don't trust dealerships telling me "oh not much."


----------

